# Web presence



## polvoson (Jun 18, 2009)

Do you guys make a point of having a web presence or is it secondary to other advertising, marketing? Does everyone run a good website or do you find it doesn't really matter?

Does your truck and business card have the web site address on it?

Do you get lots of calls from the website, or as a result of the web marketing?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

I believe having a website,even if a customer never visits it, can aid tremendously in delivering a professional image. Placing a web address on business cards and operating an email tied to your website shows that you are up on the times and operate a modern, organized, and professional business. It is also an outlet to help show off some of your services, and what it is that sets you apart from the rest. Just by having a website alone, especially if no one else in your area does, gives clients a sense of security and faith that they are dealing with a respectable, and organized business. It also gives the segment of your market that is more tech-savvy a look into your business that can easily be forwarded to friends and relatives via email. Def. an easy outlet of advertising. -Just my 2 cents.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

This summer EVERY lead I have gotten for landscape installs has been from my web page. It is on the front of my trucks, business cards, tattooed on my arm.

After being in business for several years, I feel the web page is the only way to go.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I get a lot of hits on mine.I thnik it's the first stop now for people to check you out.

www.grandviewlandscaping.com


----------



## RedCastle (Dec 19, 2007)

it is very important now a days. people check for a website for every company out there. And by doing like the guy above putting it on vechiles, flyers and such drives traffic to it. If you need any advice or stuck on making a site pm me i'm willing to help you for free but if you want someone to do it and u not worry then i would charge something. feel free to ask me any ? tip advice how to you like. Not sure if i can post my links in here.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Speaking of Websites does anyone use the one Quickbooks offers? If so do you like it?


----------



## RedCastle (Dec 19, 2007)

i don't i do it all myself. most of those "template" style can be limiting on images you can use as it won't mesh well w/the predefined sites they offer..other times they work for ppl who don't know alot about web development.


----------



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

Check out my site and let me know what you think. I dont think we have had any service additions from the snow plow site, but our concrete site has helped. I hired a local guy who was just starting his own company to redue our site this past summer.

www.bushconcrete.com
www.bushsnowplowing.com


----------



## RedCastle (Dec 19, 2007)

ADB, not bad only suggestion would be to have your logo stay static above the links.


----------



## CMU07 (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree ADB, real good looking site.


----------



## M.McDaniel (Oct 29, 2004)

The most successful web campaigns go far beyond just having a site, although having one is the first step. Once you do get one, the key to web success is investing with the correct agency/group that can get your site found FIRST.


----------



## finishline (Oct 21, 2008)

M.McDaniel;856284 said:


> The most successful web campaigns go far beyond just having a site, although having one is the first step. Once you do get one, the key to web success is investing with the correct agency/group that can get your site found FIRST.


The most important factor of having a website, is making sure that it ranks well. You want local customers in your area finding your company when they search for the services that you provide. It's called Search Engine Optimization (SEO). There are tons of free resources on the net that will teach you how, look it up.

_______________________

Staten Island Snow Removal


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

polvoson;784993 said:


> Do you guys make a point of having a web presence or is it secondary to other advertising, marketing? Does everyone run a good website or do you find it doesn't really matter?
> 
> Does your truck and business card have the web site address on it?
> 
> ...


Paul let me know if I can help you out with a website. I do professional web development you can see the quality of the sites I create and get some online advertising tips by visiting my blog http://www.snowplowingdirectory.com/blog

I also do SEO work focusing on your local market. times have changed no one uses a phone book to find services anymore. When I need something I go to Google and do a search if your sites comes up on page one of Google you have a chance of getting my business if not you have no chance. Believe it or not more and more people each day are doing this exact same thing. Phone books and newspapers are fast becoming obsolete.

I am a new advertiser here at plow site. I am looking for some new clients here to prove my service and support. So I am currently offering website packages and featured listings in my Snow Plowing Directory for as low as 25 dollars a month for a custom built site.

Give me a call and we can discuss.

Rob 
216-408-9874


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

Commercial or residential is the first question you should have been asked. 

With residential Optimization is more important than the site. As long as your home page is high quality and keeps them there and you have basic info you should be fine. 

With commercial it is a catch 22 Most contact is initiated by you to the customer, however the web site makes you look more professional. It is a site that customers and non customers will not view often, Often not more than once. If you can add info such as weather info or a draw it is useful. However with commerical most PM's don't surf looking for companies, THey get 4-5 calls a day from September to November about snow. They use it to check on you so have what they want to know there.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

polvoson;784993 said:


> Do you guys make a point of having a web presence or is it secondary to other advertising, marketing? Does everyone run a good website or do you find it doesn't really matter?
> 
> Does your truck and business card have the web site address on it?
> 
> ...


love my website. i take pics of my lots and my equipment and post them on there so that when i bid on new lots in coming years, they can go online and see my work history and my equipment list.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

QuadPlower;785073 said:


> This summer EVERY lead I have gotten for landscape installs has been from my web page. It is on the front of my trucks, business cards, tattooed on my arm.
> 
> After being in business for several years, I feel the web page is the only way to go.


Do you know what words potential clients use to find you? I have a similar business in my summer life and I would like to know what key words customers use to find hardscaping contractors. Thanks.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

My website and google advertising is where a major part of my business comes from.

www.magrisilawncare.com


----------

